# aconti.NetService - T-Pay



## Flipstar67 (20 Mai 2007)

Guten Tag,

seit März bekomme ich in meiner Telekom-Rechnung unter:

Sonstige Leistungen Dritter (Inkasso im Namen und für Rechnung Dritter)
T-Pay Bezahlung im Internet
T-Pay Bezahlung im Internet
Bei Fragen: Unter Menü KONTAKT, URL:www.telekom.de/t-pay
1. T-Pay Zahlung von Internet- 189, 96 -
diensten (Bruttobeträge)
Summe T-Pay Bezahlung im Internet 189, 96

das Problem an der ganzen Sache ist das ich mich nie bei T-Pay angemeldet habe! und auch nix mit dem aconti.NetService zu tun  was soll ich machen? 



	Datum / Uhrzeit 		Transaktions ID 		Artikel 		Shop 		Bezahlvariante 		Warenwert 	
	16.05.2007 / 21:56 		197-414366 		aconti.NetService Transaktion 414366 		aconti.netService 		T-Com Rechnung 		99,90 EUR 	
	04.05.2007 / 22:51 		197-408387 		aconti.NetService Transaktion 408387 		aconti.netService 		T-Com Rechnung 		99,90 EUR 	
	15.04.2007 / 22:49 		197-398883 		aconti.NetService Transaktion 398883 		aconti.netService 		T-Com Rechnung 		39,99 EUR 	
	05.04.2007 / 17:06 		197-393454 		aconti.NetService Transaktion 393454 		aconti.netService 		T-Com Rechnung 		69,99 EUR 	
	05.04.2007 / 14:13 		197-393393 		aconti.NetService Transaktion 393393 		aconti.netService 		T-Com Rechnung 		39,99 EUR 	
	05.04.2007 / 12:57 		197-393337 		aconti.NetService Transaktion 393337 		aconti.netService 		T-Com Rechnung 		39,99 EUR 	
	01.03.2007 / 15:23 		197-374354 		aconti.NetService Transaktion 374354 		aconti.netService 		T-Com Rechnung 		39,99 EUR 	
	23.02.2007 / 20:58 		197-371202 		aconti.NetService Transaktion 371202 		aconti.netService 		T-Com Rechnung 		39,99 EUR 	
	17.02.2007 / 22:09 		197-368350 		aconti.NetService Transaktion 368350 		aconti.netService 		T-Com Rechnung 		39,99 EUR 	
	16.02.2007 / 22:36 		197-367853 		aconti.NetService Transaktion 367853 		aconti.netService 		T-Com Rechnung 		39,99 EUR   	
	15.02.2007 / 17:34 		197-367263 		aconti.NetService Transaktion 367263 		aconti.netService 		T-Com Rechnung 		39,99 EUR 	
	15.02.2007 / 16:13 		197-367209 		aconti.NetService Transaktion 367209 		aconti.netService 		T-Com Rechnung 		39,99 EUR 	

wie man sieht wurden bei den ersten Transaktionen nur 39.99 EUR abgerechnet mittlerweile sind es 99.99 EUR! ich bin am verzweifeln 

mittlerweile sind es fast 500 EUR in 3 Monaten... kann ich das Geld was mir im März abgebucht wurde wieder zurückfordern? ich brauche Hilfe


----------



## BenTigger (20 Mai 2007)

*AW: aconti.NetService - T-Pay*

Ich würde mich mal mit der T-Com in Verbindung setzen, vor allem wenn du kein T-Pay beantragt hast.


----------



## Flipstar67 (20 Mai 2007)

*AW: aconti.NetService - T-Pay*

ich versuche seit gestern abend die T-Com zu erreichen aber es geht keiner dran  
kennt den irgend jemand das aconti.NetService? hatte mit denen irgend jemand mal was zu tun?


----------



## BenTigger (20 Mai 2007)

*AW: aconti.NetService - T-Pay*

Die T-Com hat normale Arbeitszeiten. Versuchs mal in der Woche beim T-Punkt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Mai 2007)

*AW: aconti.NetService - T-Pay*



Flipstar67 schrieb:


> kennt den irgend jemand das aconti.NetService?


*Freilich*

http://www.ac*nti.net/paymethods/tpay.aspx
Bitte dringend melden, wie es weiter geht. Bin gespannt, ob die Telekom einen Zugang für Dich findet... 

offtopic

T-Pay ist lustig. Ich habe mal spät nachts und ziemlich übermüdet mit T-Pay eine Rechnung von einigen Euro bei einem Handelsregisterdienst bezahlt (ich habe da immer mit t-pay gezahlt und das automatisiert gemacht wie immer). 

Klappte wunderbar. Nur: mein Account bei t-pay war längst gelöscht und die Anmelde-Mailadresse existierte nicht mehr. Ich wollte echt niemanden bescheissen, sondenr habe wie im Trance halt auf T-Pay geklickt...

Ich rief am nächsten Tag bei Telekom an und meinte "sorry, Leute, da habe ich Mist gebaut". Der Betrag wurde mir aus Kulanz erlassen. War nicht viel, aber auch nicht gerade ganz wenig...
Ich frage mich nur: wie konnte dieser zahlungsvorgang überhaupt funktionieren???

*Wende dich direkt an T-Pay*

t-pay(at)t-com.net
oder
t-pay(at)t-pay.de
oder
t-pay(at)t-com-mehrwert.de

mail an alle drei und wende Dich zusätzlich an einen T-Punkt-Berater, der auch einen Namen hat.


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Oktober 2007)

*AW: aconti.NetService - T-Pay*

Warum muss ich 24,95€ zahlen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Oktober 2007)

*AW: aconti.NetService - T-Pay*

wem zahlen? Wofür?


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Oktober 2007)

*AW: aconti.NetService - T-Pay*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Warum muss ich 24,95€ zahlen.



Wo steht das? Oder trollst du nur rum?

Gruß Marco


----------

